# Alcoholism & IBS



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

In an article in Britain's "The Biochemist", researchers are finding a link between long term alcoholism and muscle damage (including smooth muscle of the intestines). There is no specific mention of IBS, but as a long term former drinker and IBSer this is significant information. http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=stor...ohol_muscles_dc


----------

